# Home Gym



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter hows ur home gym training coming along?

Gained yet on ur 1kg tren / week? Defeated ISIS / Bin Laden? Successfully fought off uncle dave?

Give us an update m8


----------

